# 12 years after decompression, having problems again



## lacoop (Oct 20, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism in 1996. A few months later with Graves. I opted for the RAI cocktail. In 1999, I had the decompression surgery. All was well with the world. No problems with meds -I kept a close eye on my levels. 
Now I'm afraid the Graves has gone out of "remission". I was hoping the pressure I was feeling was being caused by the changing weather. But now I'm not sure. I'll have to wait until the first of the year before going to my doctor. I'm hoping someone on this forum can give me some insight as to what to expect. Are there any other treatment options, or am I doomed for blindness? I am scared out of my wits. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

